# Baby high pressure baskets only?



## Zoar (May 3, 2012)

Just bought the Gaggia Baby to replace, well a different manufacturer. On Opening it there is an addendum stating that they don't now include the standard basket you only get the two high pressure ones so must use the crèma insert. Is it worth getting the standard basket anyway as an accessory, or are these high pressure ones perfectly good for everyday espresso. I'm assuming they have made no modifications to the actual machine, it doesn't say.

Cheers

Z


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It depends what you are putting in the baskets. The pressurised baskets will work with coarser grinds & shop bought pre-ground coffee. If you have a burr grinder that can grind to a "fine espresso" grind (ideally, you should - Iberital MC2 seems to be the entry level for electric grinders, Porlex & Hario make hand burr grinders capable of espresso grind) then a non-pressurised basket would be better and give you more control over your extractions (which will be better for that additional control).


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Zoar said:


> I'm assuming they have made no modifications to the actual machine, it doesn't say.


No there's no modifications inside the machine. You just need to remember to put the pin in the portafilter before using the crema perfetta baskets or coffee will spray sideways.

If you do decide to get standard baskets there's no need to use the pin.


----------



## Zoar (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, best get another basket then.


----------

